# Культурный раздел > Графика >  "Санаторий Сатаны" Марка Пауэлла

## Vanya

Скульптор *Марк Пауэлл* – один из немногих портретистов ада. Его «санаторий Сатаны» целостен, завершен и убедителен. Действительно верится, действительно омерзительно, действительно страшно.

Марк - скульптор мировой известности , его выставки производят фурор , а работы стоят миллионы долларов... Комнаты рваной плоти, разборочный цех человеческих органов, шатающиеся коллективы мучеников-слепцов, ошметки, слизи, выродки. Однако нельзя не признать , что героин – это клубничный йогурт, несравнимый с химикатами, бродящими в голове Пауэлла. Ад по Пауэллу – место, где нет света, в конце тоннеля. Лишь пытки, пожирание, рев и стоны.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

